# Pony found in Hants,  owner sought



## The Fuzzy Furry (20 January 2015)

On facebook tonight, found a few days ago, owner not yet traced. 
Approx 13hh bay gelding, with star, wearing 2 rugs. In good condition.
Found nr A33, Bramley  area Hampshire. Police and local Horsewatch also have details.

More details on Facebook page 'Chit chat and tack' with a 
Louise Richards


----------



## nikicb (20 January 2015)

Here is the link https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153145670765209&set=gm.990742977602875&type=1&theater

Did a double take when I first saw the picture as he looks like one of mine.  Hope they find his owner.  x


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (21 January 2015)

Bump, for the day crew - please circulate as nobody yet come forwards


----------

